# 1996 Tymco 210 For Sale



## Riceyoung

I have a isuzu cabover 1996 210 for sale. It has the dust control system on it. It is a Diesel/Diesel with a 2 tool boxes on it for plenty of storage. The truck has about 103,000 on it and the rear engine only has about 4500 hours on it. It is being used nightly right now and is in good shape. The hopper is in good shape, no rust holes. It does have a drivers side the curb broom. I need $14,500 for it, but is in good shape. Email me at [email protected]


----------

